# Camera Land Is Now a Revic Dealer



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Camera Land Is Now a Revic Dealer*

Revic - Revolutionary Optics - The World's Most Complete Long Range Optics & Ballistics Ecosystem. Revic does not have dozens and dozens of optics and tripods. They actually only offer a handful of products, however, all of these items are so worth you taking a moment to look at. Their tripods are light weight yet insanely strong. Their optics are incredible. Their technology is as advanced as it gets. All in all we are super excited to be representing them. 

We've received our first shipment and are proud to offer:

*Revic BR4 Ballistic Rangefinder*
VECTOR WIND - Both base and vector wind inputs enable quick or fine tuned wind holds
SIMPLE SOLUTIONS - Onboard sensors for temperature, pressure, compass, incline/decline provide enhanced ballistic solutions at the touch of a button
CONNECT - With your phone... and your targets. Bluetooth connectivity pairs with the free Revic Ops app (iOS or Android) for syncing ballistic profiles and over-the-air updates.
FAST 4K - 4,000 YD capable on reflective targets.
Near instant ranges & firing solutions. - Firing solutions in MOA, MIL and our exclusive BDC "Shoot To Range" 
30% Lighter
60% Smaller

*Revic Acura Spotting Scope*
The Revic Acura Spotting Scope was designed for the long range shooter. Featuring a 22X fixed power reticle eyepiece, the Acura spotting scope excels in shooter/spotter scenarios, enabling the operator to spot impacts and give accurate calls and corrections to the shooter. The wide angle, fixed power eyepiece offers an incredible eyebox and clear view for catching bullet trace and quick target acquisition.
With the included variable 27-55 power eyepiece, extra low dispersion glass and superior coatings the Acura Spotting Scope provide a crisp, sharp, distortion free view of your chosen target. The lightweight composite and aluminum body overmolded with rubber body armor and the included neoprene cover ensures the rugged durability you need. When you need to call the shot, the answer is clear - The Revic Acura Spotter, by Gunwerks.
*Features: *
Fixed magnification 22X reticle eyepiece
Included variable magnification 27-55X eyepiece
Included carry/travel case
Neoprene scope cover
Eyepiece cap covers
Integrated sunshade
Windage and elevation correction reticle
Spotting grid
MOA ranging scale
MIL ranging scale
80mm objective
Extra low dispersion glass
Enhanced multi layered anti-reflection coating
Anti-fog coating
Anti-scratch coating
Phase correction coating
Digiscoping capable with PhoneSkope Eyepiece C3-033-A
*What's Included:*
Revic 80mm Objective Spotting Scope Body
22x Fixed Power Reticle Eyepiece
27-55x Variable Zoom Eyepiece
Neoprene Scope Cover
Custom EPP Foam Carry Case

Also available, *Revic Complete Spotting Scope and Tripod Kit* - This is the same as the *Revic Acura Spotting Scope*, however, it also includes:
Revic 80mm objective spotting scope body
27-55x variable zoom eyepiece
22x fixed power reticle eyepiece
Revic Stabilizer Hunter Tripod
Custom waterproof hard case with custom foam

*Revic FH1 Fluid Head*
The Revic FH1 Fluid Head is extremely compact and lightweight, combining beautiful design and ergonomic functionality. The aircraft-grade CNC machined and hard anodized aluminum components offer excellent smoothness, stability and durability. The compact size and ease of operation make it ideally suited for field work where size, weight and durability are key.
Fluid heads are uniquely suited for heavy use with optics, whether you're spotting impacts at the range or spending days on end behind a spotting scope or binoculars, glassing up bedded bucks, the smoothness and fluidity of a fluid head give you an added edge when finding and observing game or targets is the goal.
*Features:*
Ergonomic fluid tension
Locking 360° pan
Ambidextrous, adjustable handle can be configured in nearly any orientation
1/2"x20 accessory mount
3/8"x16 thread mount fits most standard tripods (Including the Revic Stabilizer series tripods)
Included ARCA-Swiss plate

*Revic Stabilizer Backpacker Tripod*
Every long range hunter needs a quality tripod for both glassing and shooting. Tripod shooting opens up a wide range of opportunities that the prone-only hunter otherwise misses. We’ve configured this setup for the perfect all-around field application, balancing weight and stability, features and simplicity, quality and affordability.
ARCA dovetail with 2 included ARCA rails, pairs with optics or Gunwerks Magnus & Verdict ARCA rails
Ball head with pan feature & multiple tensioning knobs
5 Section Carbon Fiber legs
3 angle stops on legs
Interchangeable Rubber and Spike feet
Min height: 3”, Max height: 50”
Collapsed Length: 18.3”
Weight: 2.3 lbs
Includes: Instructions, Allen Wrenches, Weight Hook, Second Arca-Swiss Plate, Carrying Case

*Revic Stabilizer Hunter Tripod*
Every long range hunter needs a quality tripod for both glassing and shooting. Tripod shooting opens up a wide range of opportunities that the prone-only hunter otherwise misses. We’ve configured this setup for the perfect all-around field application, balancing weight and stability, features and simplicity, quality and affordability.
ARCA dovetail plate with 2 included ARCA rails, pairs with optics or Gunwerks Magnus & Verdict ARCA rails
Ball head with pan feature & multiple tensioning knobs
5 Section Carbon Fiber legs
3 angle stops on legs
Interchangeable Rubber and Spike feet
Min height: 3”, Max height: 66”
Collapsed Length: 19.75”
Weight: 4.3 lbs
Includes: Instructions, Allen Wrenches, Weight Hook, Second Arca-Swiss Plate, Carrying Case

*It is that time of the year that we appeal to you to help raise $$$ for a very worth cause, United Cerebral Palsy.* Those of you that are familiar with us know that the 1st Thursday of August every year we have a huge fund raiser. You can be a HUGE help. If you would please go to this donation page and make a donation of anything, just $1 it would make a big impact. Think of all the forums we participate on. If every member that sees this post would give something, anything, we could raise so much money for Cerebral Palsy of Nassau. Thank you in advance for your generosity. 

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Recent Sale Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

